# Tuna town stud



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Left the dock at 2pm Saturday and headed south. Hit the rip for about 2 hours. Picked up some decent mahi. Our buddy boat caught a blue marlin off the rip. Headed to the rigs for the late afternoon bite and after being there for 30min we were hooked up. Hooked up at 8pm and boated her at 10pm. 145lbs yellowfin, lost another 100+ pounder and pulled the hook on two other yellows throughout the night. On the way in loaded the boat with 3-5lbs bliners and some scamp.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

So how far out is "The Rip" and blue water? Nasty brown to 40 miles yesterday.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

hjorgan said:


> So how far out is "The Rip" and blue water? Nasty brown to 40 miles yesterday.


There was a color change around 75 miles. Wasn’t the best. On the way back in the morning we couldn’t find it again.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome trip! Thanks for sharing. You'll get em next time!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

hjorgan said:


> So how far out is "The Rip" and blue water? Nasty brown to 40 miles yesterday.


It's clean green out to the Spur. I keep hearing it's WAY WAY out and west.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the post!

What rigs did you check out?

What techniques seemed to produce for you? Jigging, chunking, or live baiting with anything? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I made my first trip in our boat on Sunday. It was just a day trip, so we didn't chunk at all, but seeing that is making me want to go back! Did you stay in the ghetto or head further out?


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

iJabo said:


> I made my first trip in our boat on Sunday. It was just a day trip, so we didn't chunk at all, but seeing that is making me want to go back! Did you stay in the ghetto or head further out?


We went further. Haven’t ever fished the ghetto. To many boats.


----------

